# Servus!



## Bundy (2 Juli 2007)

Hätt glatt vergessen mich vorzustellen 
Hi bin der andi und hab das board jetzt schon ins Herz geschlossen.

Allerdings ist mein Beitrag > Heidi in grün < verloren gegangen  
hoffe ich hab da nichts falsch gemacht.?


----------



## Fr33chen (2 Juli 2007)

Hi andi!

Schön, dass wir dich hier willkommen heißen dürfen!
Wo hast du denn deinen Beitrag "Heidi in Grün" gepostet?
Jetzt ist er jedenfalls unter "German Celebs" --> "Photoshootings" zu finden!
Und zwar genau hier: Heidi in Grün x5.
Und das sind ja wirklich schöne Bilder!

Vielleicht hat es ja ein Teammitglied verschoben, ohne es zu notieren 
Jedenfalls ist er noch da und du hast alles richtig gemacht!

Welcome!

mfg
Fr33chen


----------



## AMUN (2 Juli 2007)

Bundy schrieb:


> Allerdings ist mein Beitrag > Heidi in grün < verloren gegangen
> hoffe ich hab da nichts falsch gemacht.?




Die Heidi in grün habe ich in Celeb Photoshootings geschoben und mich sehr an den Bildern erfreut… dafür das du gestern nicht wusstest wie das alles funzt klappt das heute dafür um so besser. :thumbup: 

Danke für deine Pics und willkommen in unserer kleinen aber feinen Gemeinde 


Grüße
Amun

Tzzzzz immer diese schnellen Mods


----------



## Bundy (2 Juli 2007)

Ach so, hab mir so was schon gedacht.
Komm da ja aber noch nicht rein, deshalb hab ich sie nicht mehr gefunden.
Wird sich aber bald ändern...verlasst euch drauf! 

Gruß Bundy!


----------



## Muli (2 Juli 2007)

Na das hören wir doch gerne 

Dann freu ich mich, dass du den Weg zu uns gefunden hast und begrüße dich hier an Board 

Lieben Gruß, Muli


----------



## mark lutz (3 Juli 2007)

herzlich willkommen und viel spass hier


----------



## rise (6 Juli 2007)

Hi Bundy...willkommen hier an board und ich hoffe du hast weiterhin soviel Spass am posten:thumbup:


----------

